# Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival 2013



## harmoniacordis (Aug 7, 2011)

8th Harmonia Cordis Intl’ Classical Guitar Festival
12–18 August 2013

To not to be bored until the 8th edition of the Harmonia Cordis Intlernational Classical Guitar Festival begins listen/watch to these:
• Harmonia Cordis on-line classical guitar radio.
• Our festivalvideos (Judicael Perroy, Gabriel Bianco, Csáki András, Pusztai Antal…).


----------

